# Fluval Chi vs. Aqueon Evolve vs. Fluval SPEC



## Cargo

Hi guys. There is less than two months left until my birthday. I'm turning 14, and I'm asking for a new aquarium...

I've been thinking about the Fluval Chi, Aqueon Evolve, or Fluval SPEC. The thing is, the Fluval Chi and Aqueon Evolve don't had lids. The Fluval Spec has a partial lid, covering about 60% of the area with a round hole in the middle. 

I like the Fluval Chi, but I don't like the basket on top. Plus, water evaporation is a big thing. Also, betta can jump out. The light isn't very bright either, and I don't want to have to spend an extra $30 for one of those clip on lights. This tank is 5 gallons.

The Aqueon Evolve looks pretty good. It also doesn't have a hood. The light is a bit brighter, and you can actually grow some medium light plants. But again, it can be an issue with no hood. I would either want the 4 or the 8 gallon.

The Fluval SPEC is a tank with partial hood. It has bright lighting, so you can grow a variety of plants. The thing is, its only 2 gallons. So you can keep a betta and pretty much nothing else with it. I like having tank mates, so thats kind of a bad thing. Plus, it can't be cycled because of its size, which also isn't good.

Does anyone know of any other tanks I might like? I'm attracted to bright lighting, and stylish tanks. I wouldn't want anything bigger than a 10 gallon. Also, try to keep it cheap, like less than $100.


----------



## Micho

Aqueon Evolve 8 gallon is what I would get, bigger is better. Plus, it's the only tank that can sustain plant life, I find trouble with my Edge and Spec sustaining plant life, only can get low-light plants. 

With the lid issue you can make it yourself like some people have on these forums, with mesh or glass. I'm pretty sure a standard 5 gallon tank kit is way cheaper than any of these tanks.


----------



## N03113

http://www.petco.com/product/117222/Fluval-Nano-Flora-Aquatic-Plant-Kit.aspx is what I have.. 7.9g tank.. full glass lid.. kit comes with mini CO2 kit, filter, light, fluval stratum.. I removed the faux rock foam - more space imo... 

You can find it much cheaper on amazon.com or on ebay... I paid maybe 85ish for it? 

Is good for low light plants, if you get plants that need higher light, you'd have to add an additional light - I just bought a second light and clamped it on the tank.


----------



## deso

If you really like the Fluval Chi, they've started producing a cover for it:
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-A13957-Fluval-Chi-Cover/dp/B005QRDEDM

But I'd go with the Fluval Flora, as N03113 has recommended. Really attractive tank, and it comes with a secure lid. There are some very pretty non-Fluval nano tanks out there, like anything by ADA (Aqua Design Amano) or Innovative Marine, but the smallest sizes will already exceed your 100$ limit.


----------



## N03113

What I like about the lid for the flora/ebi is the hole, makes for an easy feeding and water testing access.. Though I did not really like the filter that it comes with - the fluval nano filter was too noisy for me, but I think that's due to one of two factors: the filter media case and the motor case don't always fit snugly together which can cause vibrations, or it could be the size of the suction cups. But it is an adjustable filter with the ability to direct the spraybar in any direction you want... I ended up just putting in a duetto 50.. it's a preference thing. Overall, I'm super happy with it. feel free to check out my blog and threads for photos.


----------



## JKhoi

I have a fluval chi and your concerns about lighting and other things is certainly true. Everything I had I replaced and all I have left is just the tank itself. Whatever, I still like the shape of the tank xD. Hope this helps you choose.


----------



## Vaeku

As someone else said, they do make a lid for the Chi now. Also, the Evolve does come with a lid, though I believe the lid has a small feeding hole.


----------



## Cargo

*wonders why no company can put together a tank that has a hood, filter, and bright lighting for less than $100*


----------



## lelei

Hello, I am not partial to Fluval or Chi style at all, I have this one

And our "Sammy" loves it..check it out

*Amazon.com: KollerCraft AQUARIUS AquaView 360 Aquarium Kit ...*


(24 Reviews) Amazon.com: *KollerCraft* AQUARIUS AquaView *360* Aquarium Kit with LED Light - *3*- *Gallon*: Pet Supplies ... But... my husband has been wanting to get a *fish* *tank* ...
www.[B]amazon.com[/B]/*KollerCraft*-AQUARIUS-AquaView-Aquarium... - Cached


----------



## lelei

*Marineland Crescent - Image Results*


This may be another option, less expensive than Fluval, almost same design..


----------



## lelei

This is also another one to take a look at especially with the sale right now at Petco..I am planning on this one for our next betta..








Hawkeye Aquarius Panaview Aquarium Kit, 5 gallons, 16.25" ... - 27.99 - petco.com


----------



## Cargo

I think I'm going to just ask for a 10 gallon aquarium and hood starter kit. They're only $35, and I have $100 of my own money. I'll just save up for a bit more.


----------



## Reaux

http://www.amazon.com/JBJ-Gallon-Pi...EFCO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338140426&sr=8-1

This is the next tank I'm personally looking at. I love the look of rimless but don't like the Fluvals. Don't get me wrong, their designs are neat but by the time you've done all the changes and upgrades needed you would have been better off just starting with a tank. I also like the ADA tanks, I've been looking at a ADA 60f myself, but I go back and forth. Anyway, this tank is a good tank for the price and looks snazzy!


----------



## Cargo

Well guys, I've decided on the Fluval Flora.

I chose it because it has a hood, and it comes with Fluval Stratum. The Stratum would cost you another $8 to $10 if you were to buy it separately. Also, its 7.9 gallons which is a good size for a betta and some tankmates. I love live plants, and the light is 13 watts, which is almost 2 watts per gallon, so I can do some mid light. I may buy a clip on light in the future, because I wanted microsword.


----------



## N03113

Cargo said:


> Well guys, I've decided on the Fluval Flora.
> 
> I chose it because it has a hood, and it comes with Fluval Stratum. The Stratum would cost you another $8 to $10 if you were to buy it separately. Also, its 7.9 gallons which is a good size for a betta and some tankmates. I love live plants, and the light is 13 watts, which is almost 2 watts per gallon, so I can do some mid light. I may buy a clip on light in the future, because I wanted microsword.


I ended up buying a second 13w light from amazon - but you could add any other light fixture as well. I also mixed the fluval stratum with some sand as I didn't think the fluval was deep enough... Might be nice to top with some small gravel though.. fluval stratum is nice, but can be difficult to keep plants planted into it until they have a good root structure. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed mine - also I recommend removing the faux rock foam or at least making sure it's super secure on the glass - there have been instances of it coming detatched and can fly up to the glass top knocking it off... Though I think it's nice looking


----------



## Cargo

N03113 said:


> I ended up buying a second 13w light from amazon - but you could add any other light fixture as well. I also mixed the fluval stratum with some sand as I didn't think the fluval was deep enough... Might be nice to top with some small gravel though.. fluval stratum is nice, but can be difficult to keep plants planted into it until they have a good root structure. I hope you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed mine - also I recommend removing the faux rock foam or at least making sure it's super secure on the glass - there have been instances of it coming detatched and can fly up to the glass top knocking it off... Though I think it's nice looking


I am thinking of a betta, an otocinclus, and ten ghost shrimp.


----------



## N03113

Cargo said:


> I am thinking of a betta, an otocinclus, and ten ghost shrimp.


A single oto might not be best... they do better in min group of 3 to feel secure as they are a schoaling fish. Also make sure if you do decide on otos to get the vestius variety... they are smaller and will do fine bioload wise.. commonly vestius and vittatus can be confused.. vittatus are a little larger than vestius. 

Not sure if you already have shrimp housed with a betta, but be wary that ghost shrimp (being tiny) can potentially be eaten by your betta. They are cheap usually .33 cents or so.. If all else fails, will be a good snack. But they aren't very efficient as a cleanup crew for algae as much as say Amano shrimp. 

Ghosts are pretty light when it comes to bioloads so if you do get 10, not too bad.


----------



## Cargo

N03113 said:


> A single oto might not be best... they do better in min group of 3 to feel secure as they are a schoaling fish. Also make sure if you do decide on otos to get the vestius variety... they are smaller and will do fine bioload wise.. commonly vestius and vittatus can be confused.. vittatus are a little larger than vestius.
> 
> Not sure if you already have shrimp housed with a betta, but be wary that ghost shrimp (being tiny) can potentially be eaten by your betta. They are cheap usually .33 cents or so.. If all else fails, will be a good snack. But they aren't very efficient as a cleanup crew for algae as much as say Amano shrimp.
> 
> Ghosts are pretty light when it comes to bioloads so if you do get 10, not too bad.


Are you sure Otocinclus are schooling fish? I've done a bit of research and it says they aren't.. which I originally thought. I can't get amano shrimp locally, not sold at my local PetSmart or Petco, which happens to be 17 miles away.


----------



## N03113

Cargo said:


> Are you sure Otocinclus are schooling fish? I've done a bit of research and it says they aren't.. which I originally thought. I can't get amano shrimp locally, not sold at my local PetSmart or Petco, which happens to be 17 miles away.


http://www.otocinclus.com/behavior.html

http://www.squidoo.com/otocinclus



> Otos are very social fish, they love to be around other otos and if one swims off from the group to find a new food source, most of the group will follow until they are within inches of each other again. If the oto you are looking at is by itself, and seems to avoid the company of others, you do not want it as it may be sick or dying. They do best in schools of 3 or more, and the larger the school, the more fun you will have watching them dart around the tank at top speeds.


----------



## lilyth88

lelei said:


> *Marineland Crescent - Image Results*
> 
> 
> This may be another option, less expensive than Fluval, almost same design..


I have 2 three gallon versions of this. My only complaint is that sometimes the filter rattles. But all it needs is a good tap and then you're fine. Really bright. Fish love it.


----------



## Cargo

N03113 said:


> http://www.otocinclus.com/behavior.html
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/otocinclus


AqAdvisor says I can have one betta, three otocincli, and six ghost shrimp. My stocking level would be 111% but I don't have a problem taking out a little bit of extra water when I do a water change. I've had a betta get along with african dwarf frogs and ghost shrimp before, but I'm not so sure about otocincli.


----------



## Reaper

Get anything but the Chi. While it looks cool, it's not. I made a top out of lexan, added led light strips. The filter works well although inconvienant to clean/change.
If I were going to do it again, I'd get an Evolve 8


----------



## Cargo

Reaper said:


> Get anything but the Chi. While it looks cool, it's not. I made a top out of lexan, added led light strips. The filter works well although inconvienant to clean/change.
> If I were going to do it again, I'd get an Evolve 8


Decided on the floor. All glass, hood, decent lighting, comes with stratum, 7.9 gallons. Perfect.


----------



## N03113

Cargo said:


> AqAdvisor says I can have one betta, three otocincli, and six ghost shrimp. My stocking level would be 111% but I don't have a problem taking out a little bit of extra water when I do a water change. I've had a betta get along with african dwarf frogs and ghost shrimp before, but I'm not so sure about otocincli.


They get along fine, though every betta is unique in which tankmates they will tolerate and observation is certainly a must. 

http://nippyfish.net/ is a great site with betta information including tankmates and potential issues. http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/tankmates-for-bettas/otocinclus-catfish-bettas/ 

The only issues I have run into with Otos and Bettas is feeing otos sinking wafers - my betta tends to steal the food.. much fasting was done. So, I've had to look into alternatives to make sure the otos are getting enough food.


----------



## N03113

Double Post removed


----------



## happypappy

i just picked up an aqueon 2.5 gal kit at Petco for around 32.00. full hood, light, filter and for me a perfect size for a betta. They now sell a divider for this one, but I like to house only one betta here. Also the crescent 3 gal is a great tank, although the filter is much to strong for a betta.

good luck --


----------



## lilyth88

happypappy said:


> i just picked up an aqueon 2.5 gal kit at Petco for around 32.00. full hood, light, filter and for me a perfect size for a betta. They now sell a divider for this one, but I like to house only one betta here. Also the crescent 3 gal is a great tank, although the filter is much to strong for a betta.
> 
> good luck --


I've never had issues with the current in the crescent. You can turn it down. Of course I do have plants in front of it that may be baffling some of the flow.


----------

